# my betta hates me!



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

every time i approach the aquarium, he flares at me!!  :?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

He might think your cute and he is trying to impress you with how good he flares . :mrgreen: 


RC


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

lol
that was the best explanation i have heard so far ( i did ask quite some people!)


----------



## X-Pande-R (Feb 15, 2005)

Does he have any partners in there???? Any areas that he sticks around????He might be protecting them.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

hmm... well, he is in a 10g tank with a Tiger Barb. The tank is divided.


----------



## kidbetta (Feb 2, 2005)

Maybe he think's that you're a tiger barb... ? :lol:


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

lol i dont have stripes...


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The tiger barb normally eat the fins off of bettas.


RC


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

dont worry. they're not together. i have a tank divider.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

Well I have one betta that flares at EVERYTHING. I think it's very cute, don't think of it as him hating you- go with the idea of him impressing you, yup!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

_Whenever I approach, he raises up and hover towards... then if I point my finger to the water he starts to flare, he even flares at the food (live or not) so no worry, he does that to almost everything. Now I think they get used to me and no more flaring. 
_Tiger barb will be sad when kept alone.


----------

